# LED slims in existing ceiling do you install a boot



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That installer had no care! Even if they don't know about doing it, they didn't care enough to figure something diy out for the next person.

What kind was it?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

F the next guy


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> F the next guy


Words to live by!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't use them in insulated ceilings. I did one Lotus job where I Tuck Taped the vapour barrier and slid the driver between the drywall and VB. It's easier to use normal cans in an insulated ceiling.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

99cents said:


> I don't use them in insulated ceilings. I did one Lotus job where I Tuck Taped the vapour barrier and slid the driver between the drywall and VB. It's easier to use normal cans in an insulated ceiling.


This sounds like it would work too. What would you do if you had to install under a joist though?


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

I have never installed a vapor barrier for recessed lighting. Enough other things to worry about. If it is IC rated, in she goes!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

NDC said:


> Walked into a home today and had to change one of these slim led panels. I pull it down and get covered in blown in insulation. When I quote for these in an attic I always install a vapor barrier. I can see someone getting away with no boot for an ic retrofit potlight can but seriously an led panel?
> I know led panels are ic rated but what about caring about the next guy who has to replace one.


I put them in without a boot. Last one I did there was no real VB, just 
paper wrapped fiberglass batts. 
Did you manage to pull down the slim led's without taking chunks 
out of the drywall? Once those springs snap on the back of the drywall 
they don't want to let go. In fact, I usually*go into the attic, move the 
insulation, and release the springs from up there. 
* OK, only had to do this once. 
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shocksystems said:


> I have never installed a vapor barrier for recessed lighting. Enough other things to worry about. If it is IC rated, in she goes!


IC and AT.



PlugsAndLights said:


> I put them in without a boot. Last one I did there was no real VB, just
> paper wrapped fiberglass batts.
> 
> P&L


That's the way it is down here. Most "vapor barriers" are just craft paper that is attached to the fiberglass insulation and stapled to the studs or joists. It's not air sealed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I put them in without a boot. Last one I did there was no real VB, just
> paper wrapped fiberglass batts.
> Did you manage to pull down the slim led's without taking chunks
> out of the drywall? Once those springs snap on the back of the drywall
> ...


Your hole should be a little oversized so you have some wiggle room.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

shocksystems said:


> I have never installed a vapor barrier for recessed lighting. Enough other things to worry about. If it is IC rated, in she goes!


Local code here for cans.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NDC said:


> This sounds like it would work too. What would you do if you had to install under a joist though?


It was a little tight in some locations. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

five.five-six said:


>


Never leave home without em!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Never leave home without em!


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

five.five-six said:


>


Love my 18v vac......use it almost daily
The van my guys drive has the 18v/120v DeWalt and it can't compare to the Milwaukee


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought people didn't like the battery vacuum?

If you are happy with it, the 9.0 battery would probably be great for you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cords aren't a crime.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Back to the original post - Lotus would hit a home run if they had a remote driver that would do multiple fixtures. LVT poked through the vapour barrier would be no big deal.


----------

